#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Hilfe durch Heilpraktiker bei rheumatischer Erkrankung? >

## lucy230279

meine mum und ein kunde von mir, empfahlen mir, zu einem heilpraktiker zu gehn um evtl das rheuma zu lindern. 
ist das wirklich möglich? oder hilft es "nur" gegen die schmerzen? 
wieviel glaube an die alternativmedizin muss ich aufbringen, damit es funktioniert? 
hat jemand schon erfahrungen damit gemacht? 
(evtl. auch mit zu erwartenden kosten?)

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Also bei solchen Sachen bin ich immer sehr skeptisch. Weiß auch nicht warum. Du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen, wieviel verschiedene Sachen mir schon zu Ohren gekommen ist. Was ist das genau für ein Heilpraktiker. Kosten tun die alle was. 
Was ich aber nochmal probieren werde, ist ein Osteopath.
 Mal sehen wie der mir vielleicht nochmal weiterhelfen kann. Ich denke mir immer, der sieht nicht meine Symptome, sondern sieht den Körper als eines. Wie jetzt muß ich normal zum Urologen, zum internisten, Rheumatologe, Nuklearmedizin ist auch Interne, ich weiß jetzt garnicht was alles genau. Jeder behandelt sein Fachgebiet. Was auch gut so ist. Und ich werde sicher nicht nur auf Heilpraktiker und Co hören. Aber so als Unterstützung, wäre vielleicht was, nicht schlecht.  
Ich war mal bei einem der nur Homöopathisch behandelt, bzw hat er die Ordination von meinem Hausarzt vertreten, da hat er schon Medikamente verschrieben.  Aber der meinte immer, ich sollte mit meinen ganzen Medikamten aufhören und nur die Globuli nehmen. Sollte mich darauf einstellen das es mindestens zwei, drei Monate dauern wird. Soll meine Mutter fragen, ob sie in der Zwischenzeit bei mir einzieht, da die Schmerzen anfangs schlimmer werden und ich da sicher im Krankenstand bin solange. Ich muss aber alles absetzen und dann bekommen wir das schon wieder hin. 
Als mein Hausarzt dann wieder da war, bekam der fast einen Herzinfarkt. Der meinte, das können wir nicht machen. Bei mir wäre das so, einfach ausprobieren geht nicht. Wie bei anderen Krankheiten, wenn es nicht hilft nimmt man halt wieder das andere. Bei mir meinte er, wenn es nicht hilft und das dauert oft sehr lange. Kann es schon zu spät sein und die Gelenke teilweise zerstört und versteift sein.  
Naja dann wiegt man für sich das halt so ab.  
Also ich an deiner Stelle, würde nochmal genau hinterfragen was der macht. Es gibt soviel verschiedenes. 
Es gibt viele die es hilft, aber eben gibt es auch viele von der anderen Seite. Und ich denke immer, wenn man dadurch geheilt wird oder das es viel viel besser wird. Dann wären die Krankenkassen doch blöd oder :Huh?:   
Probieren würde ich es schon mal, ob du eine Linderung spürst. 
Wie gesagt, ich bin da ein wenig skeptisch eingestellt. Aber nicht ganz abgeneigt. Habe mir fürs Herz auch erstmal noch zusätzlich so homöopathische Tropfen verschreiben lassen. Aber der Arzt behandelt sonst "normal" und gab mir eine Woche und sonst muss ich mich gleich wieder melden. Und die Heilpraktiker meinen dann, das muss so sein ....... 
Verstehst du was ich damit sagen will. Frag was der genau vor hat und dann schätze es für dich ab

----------


## lucy230279

danke sun, 
schaun wir mal. da einen termin zu bekommen soll wohl auch so 6-9 monate dauern..

----------


## sun

Hallo lucy und guten morgen.  
Oh so lange dauert das bei dem :Huh?:  Wo ist der denn? In Salzburg oder bei dir?  
Weiß deine Mum denn nicht, was der genau macht :Huh?:

----------


## lucy230279

der scheint wohl hier in leipzig zu sein, mal sehn, meine ma will mir ja nur helfen.. wer es genau ist, weiß ich nicht, aber ich werd es schon noch herausfinden

----------


## sun

Das glaub ich dir doch auch, das sie dir helfen will.  
Frag mal und dann siehst du eh.,  
Bei meiner Mum ist es dann so ausgegangen, das alle in der Firma mit denen sie halt arbeitet "Uniqa Versicherung", jeder hatte dann Ideen. Das Pulver, das Getränke, dem ein Mail schreiben, da hin fahren . Ich wäre nur noch unterwegs und am trinken. Habe mal bei einem so Zeugs gekauft. Dann ging es los, das brauche ich und das brauche und das muss ich trinken und mit dem muss ich mir Joghurt machen und und und. Ich mußte dann morgens schon einen Liter trinken, irgendwann stand es mir an und ich habe es nicht mehr runter gebracht. Die ganzen Pulver, Tropfen und so von der einen Firma, hat mich damals monatlich 120 Euro gekostet. Dann sollte ich noch mehr nehmen, jetzt hätte sie was für Knochen und Rheumapatienten, das sollte ich auch noch nehmen. Für meine verdauung diese Joghurt machen. Da gibt es eine eigene Maschine dafür. Das wurde dann schön langsam nicht mehr leistbar. 
Wie gesagt, wenn man vertrauen dazu hat. Probieren kann man es mal. Aber bitte nicht alles absetzen lassen. Ich werde sicher auch nochmal was probieren. Schliesslich will man doch, das es einem besser geht.

----------


## Brava

Lucy einen Versuch ist e wert
schau mal hier http://www.cornelia-scholz-heilprakt...165844250.html
da stehen Preise

----------


## Frosch

6 Monate Wartezeit für einen Termin bei einem Heilpraktiker? Das glaube ich nicht, schließlich muß man das privat bezahlen, das geht sicher schneller. So überlaufen sind die Heilpraktiker nun auch nicht, das sich solche Wartezeiten ergeben würden.  
Versuch es, ich halte da nichts von, aber vielleicht hilft es unterstützend.

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Lucy,  
ich habe mir mal die Empfehlung bravas, die Heilpraktikerin Cornelia Scholz bzw. deren Therapie-Angebot genauer angeschaut. 
Die Dame behandelt mit Craniosacral-Therapie, Fußreflexzonen-Behandlung, Massagen, Spagyrik, sowie Schröpfen, Blutegel-Behandlung, Ohrkerzen etc. an. Auch sind     "Traumreisen   mit somatischen Übungen" und "Orientalischer   Tanz" im Angebot.  
Abgesehen von Massagen, die sich vielleicht positiv auf dein Wohlbefinden auswirken mögen, ist - nach meiner Meinung -  keine Therapie auch nur annähernd geeignet, Deine gesundheitlichen Probleme besser zu therapieren, als es die Wissenschaftsmedizin könnte.  
Im Zusammenhang mit der Spagyrik bezieht sich Frau Scholz ausdrücklich auf die mittelalterliche Alchemie, deren Wirkungsprinzipien als definitiv falsch anzusehen sind. 
So wie ich das sehe, verkauft die Dame einen ziemlichen Mischmasch aus hauptsächlich esoterischen Therapieverfahren.  
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

@ Lucy,
ich könnte ja mal um Mitternacht bei Vollmond und strömendem Regen für dich um ein
großes Lagerfeuer tanzen... das hilft bestimmt auch  :d_smily_tooth:  
Aber leider kann ich nicht tanzen...  
Ich könnte aber auch einen Sack voller Fliegen fangen und den um deinen Kopf wirbeln... das hilft bestimmt auch.... 
Sorge doch erstmal dafür das dir die Ärzte helfen, da hilft im Allgemeinen wenn man mit diesen spricht und alles schildert was in einem vorgeht.....  
gruß vom Schubser

----------


## Frosch

> Ich könnte aber auch einen Sack voller Fliegen fangen und den um deinen Kopf wirbeln... das hilft bestimmt auch....

 Das ist meine Aufgabe, dicke fette Fliegen fangen, hmmm lecker!  :c_laugh:  
Lucy, spar Dir das Geld und gönne Dir lieber mal einen schönen Wellnesstag einschließlich Massage. 
quak, quak

----------


## lucy230279

@all, 
vielen dank für eure tipps. 
ich werds mal versuchen, mama bezahlt  :yes_3_cut: 
eine lange wartezeit gibts, weil der heilpraktiker wohl so gut ist.

----------


## Brava

Lucy einen versuch würde ich machen
Ich drück die Daumen ,das es hilft

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Lucy,  
hoffentlich verlierst Du nicht die Fähigkeit zur kritischen Distanz.  
Im übrigen empfehle ich Dir mal einen Blick zur Konkurrenz. 
Auf rheuma-online findest Du ein große Zahl von Erfahrungsberichten zu Heilpraktiker-Therapien (google-Suche: "rheuma+heilpraktiker" dann auf rheuma-online)  
Da kannst Du beispielweise auch folgendes lesen:       Monsti 
                          das Monster    
                Registriert seit: 04 2003
                 Ort: am Pillersee in Tirol
                                                       Beiträge: 5.923                    
Hallo Marie,  kenne beides und hab auch so abgestimmt. Mein Weg ging ja umgekehrt: Erst war ich beim Heilpraktiker und bei naturheilkundlich orientierten Ärzten, um mangels Erfolg bei den Schulmedizinern zu landen.  Mein Rheuma wird schulmedizinisch behandelt, mein schmerzender Verwachsungsbauch aber per TCM, und zwar mit bestem Erfolg.  Liebe Grüße von Monsti   Gute Besserung, durch wen auch immer erreicht, 
Pianoman

----------


## lucy230279

@pianoman, 
vielen dank. ich halt euch auf dem laufenden. werde alles versuchen, wenn es nicht jenseits von gut und böse ist und anerkannt ist, also keine angst, werde keine scharlatane aufsuchen. 
im mom ist es halt so, dass ich nicht mal mehr länger sitzen kann, ohne schmerzen zu haben und ich muss doch noch 39 jahre arbeiten...
also, vielleicht hilfts...

----------


## Irene.sk

Ich bin bei einem Heilpraktiker gewesen.
Nach seinen Tests hat er mir erklärt, daß mein Rheuma (Chronische polyarthritia) von meinen Zähnen kommt. Der Bio-Resonanz-Test hat ergeben, daß 4-5 Zähne gezogen werden müßten. Mein Zahnarzt weigert sich, er hat die Zähne geröntgt und sagt, sie sind in Ordnung. Ich bin sehr verunsichert und weiß nicht, was ich machen soll. Irene.sk.

----------


## mandalaya

Liebe Irene , 
auf keinen Fall solltest Du Dir Zähne ziehen lassen , die laut zahnärztlichem Befund gesund sind . 
Stell Dir mal vor , wie Du Dich fühlst , wenn die Zähne weg sind und das Rheuma noch da . 
Wie erklärt Dein Heilpraktiker denn den Zusammenhang zwischen den Zähnen und dem Rheuma ? 
mandalaya

----------


## SurferRosa

Hallo Irene, 
ich kann mich da nur Mandalaya anschließen. Lass dir deine Zähne auf keinen Fall ziehen so lange keine zahnmedizinische Notwendigkeit besteht! 
Wenn du von Bio-Resonanz schreibst, dann nehme ich mal an, dass deine zweifelhafte Diagnose mit dem Bicom Gerät gestellt wurde. Dabei handelt es sich wirklich um hanebücherne Scharlatanerie. Mit einer pseudowissenschaftlichen Theorie um gestörte elektromagnetische Felder und gestörten Energiefluss wird dabei den Patienten das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen. Nicht einmal die Schaltpläne des Gerätes werden veröffentlicht. Also bitte die Finger von sowas lassen. Und schon gleich dreimal nicht die Zähne deswegen ziehen lassen. 
Liebe Grüße,
Surfer

----------


## günni

ich selbst wundere  
mich immer wieder, WIE LEICHTGLÄUBIG menschen doch sind...oh jeh... 
Günni

----------


## Patientenschubser

... ich hab auch etwas das zeigt wie gutgläubig manche Menschen sind...  _ Eines Tages kam Till Eulenspiegel nach Nürnberg. An einer Kirchentür hängte er ein großes Plakat auf, auf dem geschrieben stand: Wunderdoktor in der Stadt.
  Natürlich war auch das wieder eine List des Schelms. Immerhin musste er ja Geld verdienen. Nun kam es, dass es in Nürnberg ein Spital gab, das voll belegt war. Der Direktor des Spitals rechnete sich aus, wie viel Geld er sparen könne, wenn er den Wunderdoktor engagieren könnte, um die vielen Kranken zu heilen.
  Und so ließ er Till Eulenspiegel zu sich kommen. 200 Taler handelte man als Verdienst aus, sollte es ihm gelingen, alle Kranken zu heilen. Das war zu damaliger Zeit ein kleines Vermögen!
  Till ließ alle Kranken in einem Saal zusammenkommen und bat alle anderen darum, den Raum zu verlassen. Er benötige Ruhe für seine Heilung, gab er zur Erklärung ab. Als alle Ärzte und Schwestern den Raum verlassen hatten, sprach er zu den Kranken.
  Meine Liebe. Es ist so, wer der Kränkste von allen ist, der muss sich für die anderen opfern. Aus ihm stelle ich ein Pulver her, das ich den anderen zur Genesung gebe. Den Kränksten erkenne ich daran, wer zuletzt diesen Raum verlässt, nachdem ich euch aufgefordert habe zu gehen."
 Die Kranken atmeten einmal kräftig durch. Dann nahmen sie ihre Krücken und Gehhilfen zur Hand und rannten mir nichts dir nichts aus dem Saal heraus. Selbst diejenigen, die schon zehn Jahre und länger das Bett nicht verlassen hatten, schienen plötzlich kerngesund zu sein.
  Nach wenigen Minuten war das ganze Krankenhaus leer. Der Direktor freute sich und händigte sogleich Till Eulenspiegel die 200 Taler aus. Gut gemacht, gab er ihm noch mit auf den Weg. Till aber verließ sofort die Stadt.
 Und das war auch besser so. Denn drei Tage später war das Spital so voll wie zuvor. Das kam dem Direktor dann doch komisch vor. Er fragte seine Patienten, warum sie denn schon wieder da seien. Und als sie ihre Geschichte erzählt hatten, da wusste der Direktor, dass auch er auf Till Eulenspiegel reingefallen war._  
Lss dir auf keinen Fall die Zähne ziehen nur weil ein nicht studierter behauptet dein Biofluss sei nicht im Gleichgewicht!
Wo gibt es den sowas??
Dein Zahnarzt hat recht!!
Lass das mit dem Heilpraktiker bleiben und schau dich anch einem guten Rheumatologen um... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

Hallo Irene,  
interessanter Ansatz, den Dein Heilpraktiker da stellt, aber ich glaube, der gute Mann/die gute Frau verwechselt da etwas. 
Ich hatte jahrelang starke Schmerzen und Verspannungen an der HWS, allerdings kein Rheuma. Bei den diversen Röntgenaufnahmen meines Orthopäden konnte man immer wieder sehen, daß meine unteren Weisheitszähne meistens im Inneren recht entzündet waren und der Orthopäde meinte, die sollten raus, dann sei HWS-Sache erledigt. 
Mein Zahnarzt stimmte dem zu nach eingehender zahnärztlicher Röntgen- und normaler Untersuchung, ich wollte das aber nicht. Jahre später, die beiden W-Zähne waren mittlerweile auch oberflächlich außen entzündet, immer wieder Antibiotikum drauf und auch oral, habe ich mich dann entschlossen, sie rausoperieren zu lassen.  
Nach der OP merkte ich, wie meine HWS-Sachen immer weniger wurden. Somit und auch aus heutiger Sicht bin ich meinem Orthopäden recht dankbar, daß er die Entzündungen erkannt hat in den beiden Zähnen und nicht locker gelassen hat, mir den Zusammenhang zu erklären.  
Wären die beiden W-Zähne gesund gewesen, also ohne jegliche Entzündungsanzeichen, dann hätte weder mein Orthopäde noch mein Zahnarzt darauf gedrängt, die beiden Zähne zu entfernen. Heutzutage ist der Leitspruch der Zahnärzte, daß man jeden Zahn erhalten sollte, wenn es irgendwie geht. Und dieses Ziehen von gesunden Zähnen wird mittlerweile abgelehnt, denn ein Zahn wächst leider nicht mehr nach.  
Überlege Dir also gut, ob Du Deine gesunden Zähne ziehen lassen willst! Was meint denn Dein Heilpraktiker, was dann mit den enstandenen Zahnlücken passieren soll? Implantate? Überkronungen? Hat er sich dazu überhaupt geäußert, nachdem er Dir solch einen - sorry- Schwachsinn mit den Zähnen erzählt hat? 
Alles Gute und vor allem: Suche Dir einen kompetenten Rheumatologen, laß Dich behandeln und behalte Deine gesunden Zähne! 
Viele Grüße, Teetante

----------


## lucy230279

habe jetzt ein formular vom heilpraktiker bekommen, welches ich ausfüllen muss, das ist riesig!!! 
um über alle körperfunktionen auskunft zu geben, brauch ich sicherlich 2 wochen
*stöhn* :loser_3_cut:

----------


## Teetante

Hi Lucy,  
was sollst Du denn alles angeben in dem Bogen?? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

willst du das wirklich wissen, okay, die fragen sind jeweils sehr ausführlich, ich versuch es mal zusammenzufassen: 
- *beschwerden*
       was, wann, wo, wie zu welcher zeit, wodurch besser/schlechter, wodurch     
       ausgelöst 
- *familienvorgeschichte*
       alle krankheiten, die bekannt waren, bis großtante/großonkel 
-*eigene vorgeschichte*
       -infektionskrankheiten,andere (krebs,erfrierung , allergien usw)
       -hauterkrankungen (inkl.pickel)
       -erhaltene impfungen und deren verträglichkeit
       -krankhafte erscheinungen(kopf,augen,ohren,nase,nebenhöhlen,ki  efer,zähne,  
       hals,mandeln,schilddrüse,herz,lunge,bronchien,asth  ma,tuberkulose,magen,     
       darm,geschwüre,leber,gelbsucht,gallenentzündung bauchspeicheldrüse,milz,  
       niere,nierenentzündung,nierensteine,blase,harnröhr  e,eierstock,gebärmutter,   
       brüste,prostata,haare,nägel,muskeln,gefäße,krampfa  dern,knochen,gelenke, 
       wirbelsäule,blut,drüsen,rheuma,,gicht,nerven,gemüt  )
       -operationen mit zeitangabe
       -verletzungen(geburtsverletzung,gehirnerschütterung  ,knochenbrüche,
       kriegsverletzungen,unfälle,erfrierungen,verbrennun  gen,schock
       -besonderheiten in der kindheit (zahnungsschwierigkeiten, verspätetes laufen 
       oder sprechenlernen,würmer,ängste,verstopfungen)  *allgemeine symptomatik*(ich fasse zusammen,es stehen jeweils noch alle antwortmöglichkeiten dahinter)
      - tages/nachtzeiten, in denen sie sich schlechter fühlen
      - bestimmte jahreszeit in der es ihnen schlechter geht
      - beeinflussung durch stand der sonne/des mondes
      - wetterempfindlichkeit
      - Klimaempfindlichkeit
      - wärmeverträglichkeit
      - kältevertäglichkeit
      - frieren sie leicht oder immer warm
      - wärmeregulation (hände.füße)
      - wie schwitzen sie( wann, wo usw.)
      - schlafgewohnheiten (position, wie gut schlafen sie)
      - erscheinungen, die den schlaf stören
      - immer wieder kehrende träume
      - wann wird ihnen schwindlig
      - wie vertragen sie reisen(auto,bahn usw.)
      - gelegenheiten, bei denen sie ohnmächtig geworden sind
      - druck-und berührungsempfindlichkeit
      - bekommen sie leicht "blaue flecke"
      - verhalten der haut bei verletzungen
      - leiden sie unter merkwürdigen absonderungen
      - auftreten bestimmter zustände (krämpfe,zittern,ohnmachten usw)
      - wo gibt es auffällige empfindungen (taubheit, kribbeln,kloß im hals usw.)
      - charakterisierung der schmerzen
      - überempfindlichkeiten
      - stellungen/haltungen des körpers die verbessern/verschlechtern
      - wird eine körperseite bei krankheiten bevorzugt
      - sexuelle schwierigekeiten/anomalien  *lokale symptomatik* 
- mit angabe von wo, wohin,wann,wie,wodurch werden jetzt alle einzelnen körperregionen durchgegangen
- desweiteren abneigungen gegen/verlangen nach bestimmten nahrungsmitteln,getränke, durstverhalten, essverhalten
-stuhlgang, menstruation,harnentleerung  *gemütssymptomatik* 
- z.B. auch ordnungssinn,selbstvertrauen,eifersucht,neid,geiz usw.  *allgemeine fragen*
- spannkraft, vitalität, lieeb zum beruf, röntgen, medikamente, diagnosen usw.   
so, alles in alem sind das 8 seiten, und da das so ausführlich ist, werde ich ne ganze weile brauchen

----------


## Patientenschubser

> immer wieder kehrende träume
> wie vertragen sie reisen(auto,bahn usw.)

 Soso... das ist bestimmt sehr wichtig für eine Diagonsestellung... 
Naja wers Glaubt....  :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## lucy230279

ist wahrscheinlich auch viel psyche bei, aber ich lass mich überraschen :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

> *gemütssymptomatik* 
> - z.B. auch ordnungssinn,selbstvertrauen,eifersucht,neid,geiz usw.

 *Ironie an* Diese Fragerei hat ja sehr viel mit Rheuma zu tun! *Ironie aus* 
Sorry Lucy, aber Du weißt, ich halte nicht viel von Heilpraktikern. Wünsche Dir aber dennoch viel Glück bei Deinem Besuch dort. Erzählst Du dann mal, wie es war? 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

na klar erzähl ich das. ist ja erst am 24.10. 
ich denke, dass einige schmerzen vielleicht zeitweise verschwinden, aber ich bin auch überzeugt, dass das nicht heilen kann. und auf gar keinen fall werde ich mir irgendwelche kügelchen verschreiben lassen. 
wenn meine ma das net bezahlen würde, würde ich es auch net tun.
aber einen versuch ist es wert, schon allein um der erfahrung willen. :Smiley:

----------


## Teetante

> und auf gar keinen fall werde ich mir irgendwelche kügelchen verschreiben lassen.

 Die bekommst Du erstmal von dem HP mit, bis er ein Mittel gefunden hat, was Dir hilft, darüber bekommst Du dann ein Privatrezept. (Meine Nachbarin geht auch zum HP, deshalb weiß ich, wie das da bei dem abläuft) Denke mal, das werden die alle ähnlich machen, denn es muß ja erst DAS MITTEL gefunden werden, was genau auf Dich passt und das dauert eben manchmal was länger.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

ah ja, na da bin ich ja gespannt :Smiley:

----------


## ama

ich hatte über 20 Jahre Rheuma in der Schulter mit sporadisch schlimmen Schmerzen, die ziemlich häifig auftraten. Auch ich halte nicht von Scharlatanen, aber ewig die Diclac-Tabletten mit dem üblen Nebenwirkungen wolte ich mir auch nicht antun.
Ich war zum "Hände auflegen" und habe für mich selbst eine spürbare Besserung erfahren. es ist nicht weg, aber die Schmezen kommen seltener und tun nicht mehr so wie. Ich fühle mich einfach besser. Sicher hat vieles auch psychische Hintergründ un warum es mir besser geht kann ich nicht sagen und schon gar nicht beweisen. Mir genügt einfach wa ich spüre.

----------


## Pianoman

Na, das ist doch schön, ama. 
Hände auflegen, schon ist´s besser.  
Nach welcher(m) Schule, Therapie, Verfahren hat denn der/die Heilpraktiker(in) behandelt ?  
Theomedizin, Reiki, Shiatzu ? War´s ein Schamane, `ne Wicca-Hexe oder Hexer, ein Neugermanischer Mediziner, ein Bioenenergetiker nach A.Lowen, ein Geistheiler, ein Biostimulant oder ein biodynamischer Körperpsychotherapeut ? 
Haben Sie den Therapeutic Touch erfahren, Koreanische Handakupunktur, war es am Ende die Reinkarnation von Jesus ?  
Berichten Sie doch einfach ein bißchen mehr über den Therapeuten mit den heilenden Händen. Vielleicht mal ´ne Adresse, auf das auch andere Dauerschmerzpatienten in den Genuß solch sanfter Zustandsverbesserung kommen können.
Es kann doch sein, dass Schmerzmittel in der Behandlung von Polyarthritis-Patienten längst überflüssig sind. Helfen Sie den anderen, ama. 
Pianoman

----------


## günni

dazu fällt mir die SUPERMETHODE 
meines opas ein, denn der sagte immer: 
"weisste, junge, wenns dir IRGENDWO WEH TUT dann nimmste den mund voll wasser, setzt dich auf die heisse herdplatte  und wartest, bis das wasser kocht....dann hast du  GARANTIERT keine schmerzen mehr.... 
wetten dass das wirkt...die "psychologen"
nennen sowas "konfrontationstherapie" 
BOAH EIH 
günni

----------


## Teetante

> Es kann doch sein, dass Schmerzmittel in der Behandlung von Polyathritis-Patienten längst überflüssig sind.  
> Pianoman

 Mindestens nach dem Bericht von Ama!  
Meine Güte, wenn ich einem Kind die Hand auflege, in dem ich es tröste, weil es auf das Knie gefallen ist, dann hat es auch weniger Schmerzen. Noch dazu Pusten, die kühle Luft beruhigt die Schmerzrezeptoren, Gummibärchen dazu und schon hat man wieder ein lachendes Kind! 
Dazu braucht man aber wahrlich keinen Therapeuten, das klappt bei schmerzender Schulter sicher auch mit der Hand des Ehemannes/Partners/Lebensgefährten! 
Ama, haben Sie das mal probiert? Spart bestimmt ne Menge Geld ein! 
Wobei man Günni's Methode auch nicht unterschätzen sollte.... :c_laugh:  
Wieder mal kopfschüttelnde Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Lucy,  
die Fragen ergeben sich weitestgehend aus der absurden Diagnostik der Homöopathie. Die umfassenden Fragestellungen der homöopathischen Anamnese dienen dazu, die Art der "Verstimmung der Lebenskraft" zu analysieren. Das ist ein typischer Pferdefuß der Homöopathie: Wenn nämlich die Beantwortung der Fragen, die durch den Klienten oft nicht präzise möglich ist -wer weiß schon so ganz genau ob er/sie "leicht" Blaue Flecke bekommt, oder welche der eigenen Absonderungen "merkwürdig" sind - hat der Homöopath eine ganz billige Erklärung dafür, warum der "ganz sichere" Heilprozess doch nicht wie geplant eintritt; und der liegt nicht an der Homöopathie, sondern eben an der unpräzisen Beantwortung der Anamnese-Fragen. Also, Lucy, wenn der ganze faule Zauber nichts bringt, es liegt nur an Ihnen allein.      
Im übrigen empfehle ich, mal einen Blick in einschlägige Machwerke der Homöopathie zu werfen, Kapitel: Repertorisierung. 
Pianoman

----------


## Patientenschubser

So jetzt Lucy und den anderen mal einen Trank brauen......

----------


## Teetante

Hmmmmm, lecker Zaubertrank mit Waldmeistergeschmack und Schubser's magischen Kräften! Na, wenn wir da mal nicht alle Ringelreihen tanzen hinterher.... :c_laugh:

----------


## nickie

Hallo Lucy,
soweit ich weiss ist die Rheumatherapie mit Schonkost sehr erfolgreich.
Schau mal hier rein: http://www.ernaehrung.de/tipps/rheuma/
Da ich selber unter Cortisonmangel leide und mir leichte kohlenhydrate Probleme machen, meide ich mit erfolg weizenmehl und zucker, welches die Nebenniere beansprucht und die ist ja für die Cortisolherstellung im Körper zuständig. Vielleicht könnte dir das auch zusätzlich noch helfen, wer weiss. 
Ein Heilpraktiker kennt sich sehr gut in der Alternativmedizin aus. Deswegen würde ich Ihn nicht generell verteufeln. er muss halt nur was von seinem Fach verstehen. Heilpraktiker zu werden ist relativ leicht. man muss eine in verhältnis zum mediziner ziemlich simple Prüfung in Allgemeinmedizin ablegen und schon hat man den schein. dewegen schiessen die wie pilze aus dem boden. Vielleicht empfiehlt es sich einen Internisten mit zusatzqualifikation als heilpraktiker zu nehmen. Ich selber war noch nie bei einem Heilpraktiker - zu teuer - und diese geschichte mit dem extrem aufgelösten bestandteilen kommt mir sehr abwegig vor - aber wer weiss...?!

----------


## Patientenschubser

> * Na, wenn wir da mal nicht alle Ringelreihen tanzen hinterher....*

 
.... am Bocksberg um Mitternacht am 3 Tag des abnehmenden Mondes bei Bodennebel in der Nacht zum 29. Februar wenn dieser Tag gleichzeitig auf einen Osterfreitag  in einem ungeraden Schaltjahr fällt.....  _Dann werden alle Gesund oder auch nicht........_

----------


## Pianoman

Ein Heilpraktiker kennt sich meist nur in der Alternativmedizin aus. Die gibt´s aber nicht. Wenn nämlich etwas definitiv hilft, ist´s nämlich (automatisch) Wissenschaftsmedizin. Heilpraktiker legen auch keine (einfache) Prüfung in Allgemeinmedizin ab.  Die Heilpraktiker-Prüfung dient dazu, sicherzustellen, dass der HP Erkrankungen erkennt, die er definitiv nicht behandeln darf. Das Ziel ist, möglichst zu verhindern, dass der HP dem Patienten oder der Allgemeinheit schadet; was in der Realität so richtig leider nicht funktioniert.   Zitat aus dem grauenhaften Cysticus-Forum zum Thema Ölziehen,  Verfasserin: Regine Mühlhausen, *Heilpraktikerin*  _Hallo Carola,_   _vielen Dank für Deinen schönen Bericht._   _Ja, Ölziehen ist eine tolle Sache._ _Die Bakterien steigen in der Nacht durch den Verdauungskanal in den Mundraum, da kanst Du Sie dann mit dem Ölziehen prima entfernen. Morgens gleich nach dem Aufstehen 10 Minuten sollte eigentlich reichen._  _Das ausgespuckte Öl ist hochgiftig und es wäre gut, es nicht in den Spülstein zu spucken, sondern in ein "Spucktuch" und dann in den Müll entsorgen._  Wenn man´s nicht schwarz auf weiß lesen würde...  Pianoman

----------


## nickie

:c_laugh:  
aber es muss ja einen grund geben warum manche alternativmethoden funktionieren. so hat die wissenschaftsmedizin ja manche methoden übernommen (z.B. akupunktur) und allwissend ist sie auch nicht. vielleicht ist die alternativmedizin einfach nur nicht in der lage adäquat zu beweisen warum etwas wirkt ....mal abgesehen vom placeboeffekt und der höheren menschlichen Zuwendung, die sicherlich viel heilende Wirkung hat, und die die Wissenschaft nur zu gerne anzuwenden vergisst, weils keine masseinheit in sich birgt.

----------


## Patientenschubser

> _Ja, Ölziehen ist eine tolle Sache._ _Die Bakterien steigen in der Nacht durch den Verdauungskanal in den Mundraum, da kanst Du Sie dann mit dem Ölziehen prima entfernen. Morgens gleich nach dem Aufstehen 10 Minuten sollte eigentlich reichen._  _Das ausgespuckte Öl ist hochgiftig und es wäre gut, es nicht in den Spülstein zu spucken, sondern in ein "Spucktuch" und dann in den Müll entsorgen._

 
HAHAHAHA *bauchhaltvorlachen* 
Das wir alle noch Leben und nicht sofort gestorben sind in unserer Millionen Jahre andauernden Evolution! 
Ölziehen, wegen hochgiftigen Bakterien, ohne Bakterien kein Überleben!
Was die Gute meint ist sicherlich Mundgeruch, der lässt sich aber durch einfaches Zähneputzen und eine Mundspülung beheben.... HAHAHAHAHA.... 
Jeden Morgen kommt die Müllabfuhr mit einem Speziellenspeziallaster der bei uns und unseren Nachbarn die Spucktücher abholt...
Ich würde gerne sehen wer diesen Müll abholt, aber diese Männer und/ oder Frauen stecken in Spezialanzügen in denen sie keiner erkennt.... HAHAHAHAHA

----------


## Maggie

Frag mich nur was ich mit meinem Urin mache? Der ist seit meiner letzten Op und Medi Einnahme auch hochgiftig und mit Medis belastet *lachmichschlapp*
Ölziehen das hat mir auch mal ne Kollegin geraten, hab´s halt mal probiert und mußte am Morgen fast kübeln von dem ekligen Geschmack, war ja noch ekeliger als mein morgendlicher Mundgeruch *lööl*
Also Zahnpasta finde ich besser.
Da gibt es auch Leute, wie eben die zuvor beschriebene Kollegin die probieren doch alles, nach einiger Zeit kam sie mit Urintrinken am Morgen an *igitt*
Die hat doch tatsächlich ihren Urin am Morgen abgefangen und getrunken........mache ekelt es auch vor gar nichts.
Zur Zeit frißt sie Weihrauchkapseln die sie ihrer Yogalehrerin abkauft und gar nicht weiß, was tatsächlich drinnen ist*gg* 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass wenn man richtiges Rheuma hat, Handauflegen helfen soll. Obwohl ein gutaussehender junger Bursch, dürfte bei mir auch mal Hände auflegen, aber bezahlen würde ich dafür keinen Cent *löl* 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## günni

auch, 
wenn man sich z.b. alten märchen oder auch alte überlieferungen mal durchliest, dann erkennt man doch, meine ich, die SEHNSUCHT von "ach so sterblichen menschlein" nach "ewiger jugend und gesundheit" also dem sog. JUNGBRUNNEN!  
(übrigens....für mich als "agnostiker" ist diese sehnsucht-angst auch der grund für alle religionen) 
und dieses BEDÜRFNIS muss doch auch irgendwie befriedigt und gestillt werden und wohl auch deshalb wird es auch immer wieder "ALTERNATIVEN" bei med. therapien geben...und wenn es auch "NUR DER GLAUBE IST"! 
günni

----------


## lucy230279

na ihr habt ja ideen *kopfschüttel* :c_laugh: 
ölziehn? auweia... :bigeyes_2_blue5:  
ich probiers auf jeden fall und werde euch berichten :yes_3_cut:

----------


## Teetante

Lucy,  
Ölziehen ist nicht auf unserem Mist gewachsen, aber es gibt tatsächlich Menschen, die das praktizieren und missionieren, daß das alle Menschen machen sollten.  
Du willst das nicht wirklich probieren, oder??  :bigeyes_2_blue5:  
Was macht denn Dein Fragenkatalog, bist Du durch? 
LG, Andrea

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Ölziehen das hat mir auch mal ne Kollegin geraten, hab´s halt mal probiert und mußte am Morgen fast kübeln von dem ekligen Geschmack, war ja noch ekeliger als mein morgendlicher Mundgeruch *lööl*

 *... willst am morgen du fröhlich brechen
darfst du Ölziehen nicht vergessen....* 
Mich schaudert schon bei dem Gedanken daran.... 
Schubser

----------


## Maggie

Hi Lucy, 
versuch doch mal mit Eigenurin trinken, auf diesen Erfahrungsbericht wäre ich gespannt. *löl* 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Patientenschubser

Es gibt genug Berichte in denen Menschen in Notsituationen ihren eigenen Urin getrunken haben.
Bevor ich verdurste wäre das sicherlich die Lösung, aber mit fleiß ich weiß nicht... 
Na, ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt auf den Bericht den Lucy uns gibt wenn sie beim "Heilpraktiker" war.... 
(Heil-)* Praktiker diese Woche 20% auf alles außer auf Tiernahrung....*

----------


## Teetante

> (Heil-)* Praktiker diese Woche 20% auf alles außer auf Tiernahrung....*

  :bravo_2_cut:   :laughter10:   :c_laugh:

----------


## aga

hallo leute!
bin zum ersten mal dabei und noch etwas schüchtern, würde mich aber gern mit euch unterhalten 
ist jemand da?

----------


## Teetante

> hallo leute!
> bin zum ersten mal dabei und noch etwas schüchtern, würde mich aber gern mit euch unterhalten 
> ist jemand da?

 Zum Thema Heilpraktiker oder zu welchem Thema möchtest Du Dich unterhalten?

----------


## Patientenschubser

> hallo leute!
> bin zum ersten mal dabei und noch etwas schüchtern, würde mich aber gern mit euch unterhalten 
> ist jemand da?

 
Hallo erstmal unter der Rubrik siehe oben "Nützliche Links" - "Wer ist Online" siehst du wer alles online ist! oder eben hier klick mich 
Wie wäre es wenn du dich einmal Vorstellst siehe Hauptseite Vorstellung, oder eben hier klick mich 
einfach so in den Raum rein Fragen bringt nix.... 
gruß Schubser

----------


## lucy230279

meine kollegin hat schon eigenharntherapie gemacht, bääh, schüttel.  
@schubser
ja, werde mal fragen ob es 20% rabatt gibt :laughter10:  
@teetante 
hab noch net mal angefangen. mal sehn vielleicht am wochenende

----------


## lucy230279

so, 
vor ca. 3 wochen hatte ich die erstanamnese, wo wir gemeinsam den fragenkatalog durchgegangen sind.
heute war die körperliche untersuchung.
er hat die anamnese nochmal zusammengefasst, dann normalen check gemacht, sprcih blutdruck gemessen, herz usw. abgehört. 
dann ging er zur kinesiologie über (heißt das so?)
interessanterweise hat er mir immer ein kleines glas mit globuli bzw. wässerchen in die hand gedrückt, dann sollte ich mein handgelenk, was im mom wieder arge probleme bereitet, umfassen.
dann hab ich mein knie angewinkelt und sollte es gegen seine hand drücken, bei manchen sachen konnte ich gut widerstehn, bei anderen hat er mein bein "flachgelegt". war überrascht.
wo ich widerstehn konnte, diese sachen sind also gut für mich. 
das gleiche hat dann noch mit meiner blinddarmnarbe gemacht (der war vor einigen jahren durchgebrochen) 
am ende war es wohl so, dass durch ständige halsschmerzen, die ich als kind öfter hatte,was er aber vorher nicht wusste, und im mom geschwollene lymphdrüsen, und den nicht verwundenen schmerz bei der blinddarm-op, sich rückschlüsse auf das rheuma ziehn lassen.
er hat dann eine "klopftherapie"(keine ahnung wie das richtig heißt) sanft auf kopf und gesicht geklopft, fand es nicht unangenehm, während ich meine erinnerungen an die op und den vorhergehenden schmerz erzählen musste. 
er will also erstmal die schmerzerinnerungen nehmen.
außerdem hab ich 3 medis bekommen, die ich 14 tage nehmen soll. 
da ich in meiner kindheit auch psychisch ne menge durchgemacht habe,soll ich jetzt jeden tag den satz wiederholen: "obwohl ich schon in der kindheit viel schmerz, ängste und verluste erlebt habe, nehme ich mich so an wie ich bin. bin stolz auf mich." (passt übrigens auch gut zu meinem charakter, aber wahrscheinlich passt das zu den meisten, keine ahnung. er hat sicherlich ne gute beobachtungsgabe) 
ich soll auch vorerst die medikamente der schulmedizin weiter nehmen (cortison und methotrexat).
also, mein fazit: es war sehr interessant und eine erfahrung (geh im februar nochmal hin) ich bleibe aber weiterhin skeptisch. 
werde sicherlich für ne erkältung oder ähnlich wenig schlimme fälle /krankheiten, weiterhin der schulmedizin treu bleiben. :Smiley:  
auch für die ganz schlimmen fälle, werde ich mich zuerst an die schulmedizin wenden.
fazit

----------


## Patientenschubser

*immernochsehrskeptisch* 
Freut mich das er dir erlaubt hat die Schulmedizin noch nehmen zu dürfen...!

----------


## lucy230279

er ist auch schulmediziner.
ich hätte es auch net verstanden, wenn ich die schulmedizinischen medis sofort absetzen hätte sollen.

----------


## Teetante

> am ende war es wohl so, dass durch ständige halsschmerzen, die ich als kind öfter hatte,was er aber vorher nicht wusste, und im mom geschwollene lymphdrüsen, und den nicht verwundenen schmerz bei der blinddarm-op, sich rückschlüsse auf das rheuma ziehn lassen.
> er hat dann eine "klopftherapie"(keine ahnung wie das richtig heißt) sanft auf kopf und gesicht geklopft, fand es nicht unangenehm, während ich meine erinnerungen an die op und den vorhergehenden schmerz erzählen musste. 
> er will also erstmal die schmerzerinnerungen nehmen.
> außerdem hab ich 3 medis bekommen, die ich 14 tage nehmen soll. 
> da ich in meiner kindheit auch psychisch ne menge durchgemacht habe,soll ich jetzt jeden tag den satz wiederholen: "obwohl ich schon in der kindheit viel schmerz, ängste und verluste erlebt habe, nehme ich mich so an wie ich bin. bin stolz auf mich." (passt übrigens auch gut zu meinem charakter, aber wahrscheinlich passt das zu den meisten, keine ahnung. er hat sicherlich ne gute beobachtungsgabe)

  :bigeyes_2_blue5:   :bigeyes_2_blue5:   :bigeyes_2_blue5:  Manchmal sagen die Smileys hier mehr als tausend Worte! 
Bleibe bitte weiter sehr skeptisch, alleine wenn ich mir die oben zitierten Sätze durchlese, fällt mir schon wieder nicht mehr viel dazu ein.  
Daß Halsschmerzen mit Rheuma zu tun haben, könnte man evtl. noch auf eine Virusinfektion beziehen, die auch rheumatische Beschwerden auslösen kann. Welche auch immer, Halsschmerzen gibt es z.B. beim Epstein-Barr-Virus, besser bekannt unter Pfeiffer'schem Drüsenfieber oder auch unter Mononukleose. 
Geschwollene Lymphknoten sind bei akuten Entzündungen im Körper normal. Du schreibst ja, daß Du wieder so starke Schmerzen hast, also hast Du sicherlich die ein oder andere Entzündung durch das Rheuma im Körper. 
Ein "nicht verwundener Schmerz" bei (?? Keine Narkose?? oder was meinst Du mit bei?) einer Blinddarm-OP läßt mich leicht auflachen. Da ist es wieder, daß, was so viele Rheumapatienten nicht wollen: die psychische Schiene!  
Was hat er Dir denn mitgegeben? Steht da irgendwas an Bezeichnung drauf auf den Medis? 
Sehr skeptische Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

einmal tropfen, in die er die globiuli getan hat, drauf steht: "harmonie für körper und seele für (mich).
außerdem imupret gegen die halschmerzen und noch eins, aber das bekomm ich erst montag, werde es dann hier posten. 
mit den schmerzen ist sicherlich gemeint, dass ich 2 tage lang extreme schmerzen hatte, aus dem bauch wurde ne menge eiter abgepumpt, hab damals insgesamt 5 kg verloren.

----------


## Teetante

Imupret hieß früher Tonsilgon und hat nichts mit Homöopathie zu tun, sondern ist ein rein pflanzliches Medikament bei z.B. rezidivierenden Halsentzündungen. 
Das andere für Harmonie und Seele: ohne Worte! Aber da Du meine Einstellung dazu kennst, schreibe ich da nicht mehr zu.  
Heiße Badewanne und einen großen Becher Lieblingstee ist meine Harmonie für Körper und Seele, gerne auch ein Glas guten Rotwein... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## lucy230279

ich weiß, wie gesagt, keine angst, ich bleibe absolut skeptisch :loser_3_cut:

----------


## Teetante

:s_thumbup:   :s_thumbup:   :s_thumbup:  
Das ist auch gut so, daß Du skeptisch bleibst!

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo Lucy,
habe gerade dein altes Thema durchgelesen. Konnte dir dein Heilpraktiker inzwischen helfen oder gehst du schon lange nicht mehr hin? Ich möchte hier noch meine Erfahrungen schildern: 
Früher hab ich sehr viel mit Homöopathie gemacht, hat auch meistens geholfen.
Kinesiologie kenne ich auch, das hat meinem Sohn geholfen, Blockaden zu lösen und gesund zu werden. 
Als mein Rheuma diagnostiziert wurde, sagte die Ärztin, ich bräuchte noch keine Basismedikamente und könnte ausprobieren, was mir gut tut. Also hab ich alles ausprobiert, was mir andere Rheumatiker gesagt haben, dass es ihnen gut geholfen habe, z. B. Schüßler-Salze, Teufelskralle u.v. m. Die anderen haben anscheinend nur eine ganz leichte Form von Rheuma, wenn das geholfen hat, bei mir tat es keine Wirkung.
Auch ich ging zur Heilpraktikerin (die aus der Schulmedizin kam und alle Befunde wollte). Sie hörte sich meine Geschichte an und vermutete psychische Ursachen. Ich sagte dagegen, wenn sie mir das vor 10 Jahren gesagt hätte, hätte ich es verstanden, aber inzwischen war ich psychisch sehr stabil geworden und konnte mit Problemen ganz anders umgehen. Dass die Psyche immer mehr oder weniger mitspielt, ist mir schon klar, aber ich wollte mich nicht auf die Psycho-Schiene schieben lassen. Fazit: Sie konnte mir nur teure homöopatische Präparate (Urtinkturen) zum Ausleiten verordnen, ansonsten kannte sie nichts Alternativmedizinisches, das die Krankheit heilen konnte. Wenigstens war sie so ehrlich, das zuzugeben. Aber das hatte ich eh von ihr gewusst, denn als sie einen Bandscheibenvorfall hatte, war sie selber auch froh um die Schulmedizin. Sie ist leider mit 46 Jahren an Hirntumor gestorben, da konnte die Alternativmedizin auch nichts ausrichten. 
Wenn mir was geholfen hat, war es Kortison und Arcoxia. Mein Hausarzt ist auch Naturmediziner, der gibt mir immer klar zu verstehen, dass nur die Basismedikation hilft. Auch bei meinen Magenbeschwerden, die von den aggressiven Medis kommen, sagt er immer, die Naturheilmittel sind zu schwach, um gegen die aggressiven Medikamente anzugehen. 
Also ich glaube schon an die Alternativmedizin, aber nur in Grenzen, und die sind ziemlich eng gesteckt.
L. G. Nachtigall

----------

